
#UninstallSnapchat is taking off in India - hack_mmmm
http://mashable.com/2017/04/15/uninstall-snapchat-india/#XBTGGjdCIZq1
======
hack_mmmm
This is a sad irony as to why some founders in exuberant start-ups are not
mindful of their statements and actions that could hurt their company's growth
as well as hurt sentiments of a lot of people.

Uber's Kalanich and now Snapchat's Evan.

